# Recording a show from Amazon Prime (The Grand Tour)



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I want to set up a recording for the show The Grand Tour (airing on Amazon Prime, beginning on Nov. 18). Do I have to wait to set up a recording for it until after it has been made available on Amazon? (First episode hasn't officially aired yet)


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

No, you cannot record from any streaming services (Amazon, Netflix, Youtube, etc.)


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I thought, but perhaps I'm incorrect, that the Roamio has the ability to record content from streaming services?!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

TiVo Roamio lets users record and stream OTA, Internet content


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Unfortunately the article linked above doesn't explain how any of what is supposed to be possible gets done. Hence the question here.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

terpfan1980 said:


> Unfortunately the article linked above doesn't explain how any of what is supposed to be possible gets done. Hence the question here.


JimONeill didn't know what he was talking about.

TiVo's Roamio OTA ... can also record content from Internet sources like Netflix, HuluPlus, YouTube and others.​
WRONG. Recent TiVos do provide for streaming via a number of Internet services, and TiVo's new-ish OnePass feature is supposed to allow for, effectively, bookmarking Internet-streamable content within the "My Shows" folder, to facilitate access to content; however, TiVos cannot record video streamed via the Internet.

Users will be able to access the recorded content on iOS and Android tablets and smartphones via WiFi and 4G LTE, as well as being able to stream to TiVo minis and other TiVo DVRs.​Out-of-the-box a Roamio OTA *could* stream to TiVo Minis or other TiVos supporting Multi-Room Streaming (MRS), within the home network. To support mobile streaming to iOS & Android devices, or to PCs or laptops within the home, a TiVo Stream would be required as the Roamio OTA lacks the built-in mobile streaming capability available in the Roamio Plus and Pro models.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Just confirming, in my case I am using a Roamio Pro, not an OTA.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

terpfan1980 said:


> Just confirming, in my case I am using a Roamio Pro, not an OTA.


What are you confirming? See previous post; I believe everything's been covered.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

if you want to legally record Netflix, Amazon or Hulu use software called playon, then transfer it to your Tivo
have used for years, works great

Home Page


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

If you simply mean "I want it to show up in _My Shows_ so I can find it easily and stream it", then just set up a OnePass for that item.

Note however, recent changes to the guide data seems to have resulted in the inability to do this until several days (up to infinity) *after* it is available on Amazon/Netflix/whatever.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

terpfan1980 said:


> TiVo Roamio lets users record and stream OTA, Internet content


This article is just flat out incorrect. No TiVo has ever been able to record streaming video.


tivoknucklehead said:


> if you want to legally record Netflix, Amazon or Hulu use software called playon, then transfer it to your Tivo
> have used for years, works great
> 
> Home Page


Yes. I have this and it works well. It runs on a networked PC. I don't believe it can schedule recordings however -- correct? Last time I checked the recordings are 720p, 3 Mbps bitrate H.264 (.mp4) video files, which are of mediocre HD quality. You can pull them to your TiVo (over your LAN) using pyTivo, a free program that also runs on your PC.

EDIT: PlayOn does offer "subscriptions" to TV series. I haven't used this feature but their docs say it will automatically record each new episode as it becomes available. You can also schedule times of day you want it to record, to avoid busy internet times.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

sar840t2 said:


> If you simply mean "I want it to show up in _My Shows_ so I can find it easily and stream it", then just set up a OnePass for that item.
> 
> Note however, recent changes to the guide data seems to have resulted in the inability to do this until several days (up to infinity) *after* it is available on Amazon/Netflix/whatever.


I'd be OK with this solution, but yeah, it seems that I can't do any advance scheduling for this at all. I can wait until after the first episode of the season airs and then hopefully set up the OnePass as required, though it likely means I'll forget that the show is available until much later and then be cursing myself for waiting to catch it.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

So far I only have one show on Amazon that I watch, and I can't remember if season 2 ever showed up on my TiVo or not as a result of my OnePass (I haven't tried to watch it yet). But I can say with certainty that the TiVo cannot be relied upon for Netflix shows (sometimes a whole season fails to show up in TiVo, sometimes only part of a season shows up, sometimes the season/episode numbers are wrong, yada yada), so I have resorted to just going to Netflix and using "My List" and "Continue Watching" to keep track of my progress within a series.

And for stuff that is upcoming (not available yet), I just keep a list on my tablet (aka the 20th century way) :-D


----------



## jjswew (Apr 8, 2018)

Although it is not available for you to record video from Amazon, I use screen recorder for recording Amazon video so that I can enjoy it offline.


----------



## rpiotro (Oct 20, 2005)

OK, I'm missing something here. Why in the world would you want to record a show that is already available to you at any time?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

rpiotro said:


> OK, I'm missing something here. Why in the world would you want to record a show that is already available to you at any time?


Perhaps because a downside of streaming is, a streaming content option can be removed at any time, or one might terminate a subscription to a streaming service. As well as, streaming is only good where one has a connection.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Perhaps because a downside of streaming is, a streaming content option can be removed at any time, or one might terminate a subscription to a streaming service. As well as, streaming is only good where one has a connection.


Plus the controls for fast forward, replay, etc. suck on streams.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

You can ACCESS a stream show through your TIVO - but you cannot RECORD the show.

Homepage is just wrong.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Biggest reason why I would have liked to record something that was available streaming is that it would have (if it worked as I expected it would have) captured the recording as soon as the streaming content was available so I wouldn't have been left to remind myself that a new episode was available. If it "just gets recorded" I can always find it on the TiVo in My Recordings and then sit and happily watch it. If I have to remember to find it on the streaming host site then I'm left to my faulty brain cells and I'm much more likely to miss whatever it was, potentially to the point that it is no longer available there.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

terpfan1980 said:


> ... it would have ... captured the recording as soon as the streaming content was available so I wouldn't have been left to remind myself that a new episode was available. ... I can always find it on the TiVo in My Recordings and then sit and happily watch it.


All of which should be possible with a working OnePass.


----------



## 19972000muskrat (Jan 2, 2008)

dlfl said:


> This article is just flat out incorrect. No TiVo has ever been able to record streaming video.
> 
> Yes. I have this and it works well. It runs on a networked PC. I don't believe it can schedule recordings however -- correct? Last time I checked the recordings are 720p, 3 Mbps bitrate H.264 (.mp4) video files, which are of mediocre HD quality. You can pull them to your TiVo (over your LAN) using pyTivo, a free program that also runs on your PC.
> 
> ...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dlfl said:


> You can pull them to your TiVo (over your LAN) using pyTivo, a free program that also runs on your PC.





19972000muskrat said:


> On my Roamio OTA *Playon actually shows up at the bottom of the recorded shows list* as it's own server where you can select it and browse through and pick a show to transfer.


This is the first I've heard of this capability existing within PlayOn, built-in.

You're sure you're thinking of the TiVo box and not some other DLNA-compatible device (e.g. Xbox)? And you're sure it's the PlayOn process, itself, that is linked in the TiVo's "My Shows" listing and not just a PC running PyTivo that has been named "PlayOn"? (Or the "PlayOn" you're seeing from the Roamio is just a folder published by PyTivo?)

p.s. What software version is running on your Roamio, Hydra/gen4 (21.*) or Encore/gen3 (20.*)?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Plus I'd want to be able to watch in QuickMode.


----------



## 19972000muskrat (Jan 2, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> This is the first I've heard of this capability existing within PlayOn, built-in.
> 
> You're sure you're thinking of the TiVo box and not some other DLNA-compatible device (e.g. Xbox)? And you're sure it's the PlayOn process, itself, that is linked in the TiVo's "My Shows" listing and not just a PC running PyTivo that has been named "PlayOn"? (Or the "PlayOn" you're seeing from the Roamio is just a folder published by PyTivo?)
> 
> p.s. What software version is running on your Roamio, Hydra/gen4 (21.*) or Encore/gen3 (20.*)?


Now that you mention it I think you maybe right. It could very well be a folder named "Playon" served up by PyTivo. I will check when I'm home and thinking about it. Sorry for the confusion. It's hell getting old.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

19972000muskrat said:


> Now that you mention it I think you maybe right. It could very well be a folder named "Playon" served up by PyTivo. I will check when I'm home and thinking about it. Sorry for the confusion. It's hell getting old.


You do know there is an upper age limit for membership in these forums right?


----------



## 19972000muskrat (Jan 2, 2008)

dlfl said:


> You do know there is an upper age limit for membership in these forums right?


I must be real close is all I can say.


----------

